# Diabetes/Gangrene DX



## jen11976 (Apr 24, 2009)

What would you code for "Gangrene left first toe, Diabetes"?
That's all the information given.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 24, 2009)

*gangrene and diabetes*

I would look at
250.70 and add 785.4


----------



## rthames052006 (Apr 24, 2009)

jen11976 said:


> What would you code for "Gangrene left first toe, Diabetes"?
> That's all the information given.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> Thanks!



My personal opinion on this is to get clarification from the physician. Although it "looks" like there is a "casual connection" we cannot assume.  I know we can assume the casual connection between HTN and CKD.

Just my thoughts.


----------

